# Water



## Ukrainka (Nov 2, 2010)

Hello, everybody!

Got a question about drinking water... 
The colleagues are saying that the tap water is safe for drinking, however, I am finding it very unpleasant and smelly for my taste... :spit: and even saw some yellowish water a few times... so no, not a fan. Boiling it and waiting for it to cool down...phew, too long! 
How do you solve an issue of drinking water? I saw some faucet filtration system Novita on sale, as well as the big jug filters, as well as an insanely expensive (but very fancy looking Japanese technology filter)... Which ones do you use? Please give reviews/recommendations...

We used to buy water in huge 20L bottles that were delivered weekly, but I haven't seen such trucks on the streets here...Are these only for big offices?

Thank you!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Ukrainka said:


> Hello, everybody!
> 
> Got a question about drinking water...
> The colleagues are saying that the tap water is safe for drinking, however, I am finding it very unpleasant and smelly for my taste... :spit: and even saw some yellowish water a few times... so no, not a fan. Boiling it and waiting for it to cool down...phew, too long!
> ...


People here trust the water, and nobody fell sick. Of course, the expats with sensitive stomach and with lot of $, prefer bottled water.

In fact, purified water is generally not recommended considering the natural minerals too get removed.

As for water colour, unless your water is from industrial source, or your apartment water tank is not cleaned (which I doubt), they you can look for one of the filters from Hyflux too, if that gives you peace of mind. Though the water off the tap is still is potable per NEA standards.

You can call any of the large water supplier, like Ice Mountain, Perocean, Polar or Coca Cola, and they wills send those 5 gallon water bottles.


----------



## Ukrainka (Nov 2, 2010)

Thank you for your opinion. And yes, we do have very sensitive stomachs... Unfortunately... Not going to experiment with my kids' health after being in and out of hospitals... We have decided to install a water filter in the house. And as for lots of $...well, it really depends on how you look at it...but even our local colleagues buy bottled water for drinking...so money or no money health first.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Ukrainka said:


> .but even our local colleagues buy bottled water for drinking...so money or no money health first.


Locals buying bottled water ? well, locals buy bottled water, but not like they only drink bottled water. I also drink bottled water, and again, it's not like that's the only water I drink.

And, if people are so sensitive, they should also not ask for Ice cubes with any drink - especially those ice cubes that come out from the ice machine 

If you see the cleanliness of the ice machines, not a lot of them get cleaned inside out. Ah, and the water that goes into the ice machine is off the tap. Don't recall anybody filtering or double filtering before it went to the machine.


----------



## andyaom (Jul 21, 2016)

where do you stay in? if you spotted yellowish water or unpleassant smell, you can bring it up to the town council from the area you are staying in.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

andyaom said:


> where do you stay in? if you spotted yellowish water or unpleassant smell, you can bring it up to the town council from the area you are staying in.


And condo management, if it is a Condo.

The only places where the water was a bit odd smelly was around Dockyards and Ship yards. Those places I understood get industrial purpose water and the companies there provide ample bottled water.


----------



## foosing (Jan 27, 2017)

Water here is typically safe to drink straight from the tap. However, the locals tend to boil their water first. Alternatively, there are also some local families who purchase water dispenser such as PereOcean. Just search that up on google and it should appear in the first link. Its a popular and trusted brand in Singapore.


----------



## petejoo (Feb 14, 2017)

I would not recommend to drink it. Seems to have a lot of chlorine inside and that cannot be healthy. I use Britta filters. It's a plastic water can which you fill with tap water. Then a coal filter cleans that through. Costs about 50 USD and the filters are pretty cheap - need to be changed every few weeks. SG has a pretty high cancer rate and personally I do believe drinking 2-3 litres of tap/chlorine water doesn't help the case. Also try to avoid MSG in food (most hawkers use it).


----------

